# Hakenlöser beim Todschläger



## unicorn75 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich benutze eigentlich immer eine Zange zum Hakenlösen. Letztens habe ich sie vergessen aber auch nichts gefangen :g, dabei habe ich mir aber meinen Todschläger mit Hakenlöser genauer angesehen. Allerdings bin ich nicht so recht darauf gekommen, wie das funktionieren soll mit diesen Hakenlöser.

Kann das jemand bitte einmal beschreiben, am besten wären natürlich ein bis zwei Bilder dazu.

P.S. ich habe die Suchfunktion verwendet aber nichts gefunden, was mir wirklich weiterhalf.


----------



## woernser1965 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*



unicorn75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze eigentlich immer eine Zange zum Hakenlösen. Letztens habe ich sie vergessen aber auch nichts gefangen :g, dabei habe ich mir aber meinen Todschläger mit Hakenlöser genauer angesehen. Allerdings bin ich nicht so recht darauf gekommen, wie das funktioniert soll mit dieses Hakenlöser.
> 
> ...


Sollen wir jetzt raten was für nen Hakenlöser du meinst ??
Es gibt verschiedene...........
Am Besten wäre mal ein Bild von deinem


----------



## push357 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

Du müsstest vielleicht mal ein Bild von DEINEM Totschläger mit Hakenlöser posten, dann kann dir vielleicht auch jemand sagen wie das Teil funktioniert. So können wir nur raten welchen du hast.


----------



## carpcatcher07 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

Ich glaube er meint sowas:





Man steckt die Schnur in den kleinen Schlitz am Kopf der Lösers und fährt dann mit dem Löser die Schnur entlang bis man am Haken ist, drück kurz in den Fisch hinein(damit sich der haken löst) und dann kann man eigentlich den Haken problemlos herausziehen..


----------



## KarpfenDenis (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

das wusst cih aj nich..ic hdachte ja imemr die totschläger sidn ja klein usn überhaupt nich schwer...*brettvormkopf*


----------



## Lasko (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

@KarpfenDenis: Nimm am besten ne Pulle Bier und hau damit drauf...Falls du noch ne volle Patrone haben solltest|sagnix :q

Hoffe es hat geschmeckt 

Nicht böse gemeint!!!|supergri

Lasko


----------



## KarpfenDenis (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

looooooooooooooooooooooL.....

bier beim angeln Ö.Ò 

ist da was zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Ulli3D (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

Das Teil zum Betäuben des Fisches zu benutzen dürfte wohl reichlich kompliziert sein, das ist doch ein reiner Hakenlöser. Leg Dir mal lieber einen ordentlichen Fischtöter zu, auch dem Fisch zu Liebe.


----------



## Lasko (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

Schätze, dass du das Gerät meinst, oder?


----------



## unicorn75 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

Ja genau Lasko, den meine ich. Sorry, habe gar nicht daran gedacht das es verschiedene mit Hakenlöser gibt.

Wenn ich so die Beschreibung von carpcatcher07 lese, kann man damit ja nur Einzelhaken lösen. Bei einem Blinker oder Wobbler kann man das Teil wohl vergessen.

P.S. als Todschläger ist er gut zu gebrauchen, selbst bei großen Karpfen oder Hechten (wenn es doch mal sein muss).


----------



## KarpfenDenis (15. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

also mal ganz ehrlich wer will den einen fisch mit 2 gramm plaste töten ? Ö.ò


----------



## unicorn75 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

Am ende ist Blei eingelassen, meiner wiegt 480 Gramm.


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (17. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

wenn ich einen fisch abschlage, nehme ich dazu den schweren knauf meines jagdmessers, hat mir bisher zuverläßige dienste geleistet, als hakenlöser verwende ich ein teil aus messing, platik fängt mir zu viel sandkörner ein, die sich gern im schlitz festsetzten, bind aber einen roten wollfaden drum, weil sonst gefahr besteht. das teil im gras zu verlierern 
mfg FG


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> also mal ganz ehrlich wer will den einen fisch mit 2 gramm plaste töten ? Ö.ò



Der Dicke Prügel wiegt gut und damit kannst sogar nen Menschen weghauen. Meiner wiegt ca 400 g


----------



## KarpfenDenis (18. September 2007)

*AW: Hakenlöser beim Todschläger*

ich meine den "totschkäger" da oben also dieser kleine...der knüppel leistet gute dienste


----------

